# Oprah show Friday April 4th



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

<blockquote> Lisa Ling Investigates the Hidden World of Puppy Mills

_Please set time aside on Friday to watch this report on Oprah._ 
</blockquote>


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks! I wrote this on my calendar so I wouldn't forget to watch it.





Joy


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

On my calendar now! I'm going to tape it as well! Thanks for posting..............I'm usually starting dinner but I'm going to be eating late on April 4th!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is GREAT news!!!

I'm surprised at the number of people who are unaware of mills.

Oprah has a large audience, so this will really help spread the word.

Will someone remind me on April 4th?? I'll forget :brownbag:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I'll write myself a reminder too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> This is GREAT news!!!
> 
> I'm surprised at the number of people who are unaware of mills.
> 
> ...


What time is she on in CA? I just put it on my calendar with a note to call you.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I will be adding this to my DVR! Thank you!

I'm so happy to hear that someone with such a huge audience is going to cover this. She can definitely open some eyes!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

My main motivation with this thread is not to JUST get you to watch Oprah this Friday…
It is too tell you that those of us in rescue are having a really difficult time due, primarily, to lack of available foster families. I’ve said it many times and most recently in this thread 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...st&p=548270
In addition to the five dogs that Peg and I are currently fostering, there are a large number of dogs still at this particular breeder who still need to be rescued.
Doreen in Prescott is taking two of these guys that we currently have, although we will probably wait until next weekend to do it. I will be telling rescue in the next few days that after this transfer is made, we can take more.
However, this last week, we become aware of an owner turn in which is going to occur in the next week or two down in Tucson. We thought we had another local rescue person lined up to get this one… but last night the deal crashed and burned…

There are over 4400 members here… I’m an engineer so I can’t help stop thinking about things like this using numbers, but if I were to assume that only half of these members posted with any regularity, that is still 2200 people!
Now if only 1 in 10 of those 2200 people could accept a single foster Maltese just one time in their life… We can rescue 220 dogs that will otherwise have a VERY uncertain future… assuming they would have a future at all. I’ve seen the Tucson animal “shelter”… it is not nice (and most of them around the country are not). Try sleeping at night thinking that a Maltese is about to be put down somewhere. Try sleeping at night thinking about Snow Pea and Charlie (two Maltese we rescued last fall) being dumped in the desert on the edge of Phoenix alone, except for each other... near starvation...no water... dirty beyond belief... sleeping outside probably for quite a few nights... but still staying together... and finally, having a little luck go their way and being rescued.

There have been several people who I know have applied to become fosters but have been turned down for one reason or another. I am going to try and make the case that they be approved conditionally and perhaps used in times of emergency (like I think this is becoming).
There have been many more of you here who have posted or sent me a PM that you were willing to help… I appreciate your offers but the bottom line here is that if you do not fill out the application and submit it, I am prevented from accepting your help.
Our Rocky and Max are from a small time mill breeder… we had some awareness of what we were doing, but still got sucked into the transaction. At the time, we never even considered rescue. So the way we look at it, we are responsible for these breeders being in business, so I guess we are trying to right our wrong in our own small way. (The Catholic guilt thing)

Like it or not, the truth is that a number of you have done exactly the same thing Peg and I did… and I think it is time for us all to step forward and try to do something to right this wrong. For any of you who would consider fostering, the application is here.

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/FosterApplication.html

Don’t send them to me, but the follow the directions on the application. You will always have the right to ask questions about any particular dog and opt out of something that you honestly do not feel you can handle. Likewise, you can put a ceiling on the number of dogs you will take… and if you try it once and really decide it is too much work or trouble, I understand (because it can be).

Thanks.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

and not that I want to steel the thunder of one of our members here...


but you might also want to record this Wednesday's Today show...


I will let someone else spill the beans on Marely & Me... :smtease:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry, but I guess I'm amazed that a rescue organization would turn down anyone ( especially on this forum) who was willing to provide love, food and shelter to an abused puppy mill dog. It's rather like the beggar who says No thank you I don't except anything less than a twenty. Seems rather selfish and counter productive to the animal. JMO


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

You really have to understand rescue's position - they need the most stable, experienced homes possible for these dogs who've been traumatized, may have medical issues to deal with and pay for and also you've usually got behaviorial issues as well. Rescue/foster homes are rehabilitating misused animals, not pets that have been loved somewhere else. They require tons of work, and remember most of the time a foster home is preparing a dog to go live somewhere else. So you fall in love and get your heart broken. It's best if you can't foster to donate time or money to an organization that you admire.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Steve, I certainly hope rescues will relax their rules a little, not just for foster homes but for potential adoptees as well. Before I "purchased" Karli, I had many negative experiences with rescue organizations. I was seriously interested in adopting from a rescue, but wanted a maltese which might be trainable for therapy dog work since my previous malt and I did therapy work for eight years. When I would find a malt on petfinder in which I was interested, I would attempt to contact the rescue organization with questions. Some didn't call me back. Others huffed and puffed their way through my questions. I could tell they weren't happy at all to have to answer questions. I was just trying to determine if the malt. was trainable and not aggressive. I filled out two applications to rescue organizations. Neither of them ever contacted me. And there may be valid reasons - I do have a golden retriever, I have stairs, and I don't have a fenced in back yard. It somehow didn't matter that I'm a person who gives the very best of care to ALL our pets. Our dogs are obedience trained, they are given the best of veterinary care, they are taken to the best of groomers, and they couldn't be in a more positive environment at home. My husband preferred we purchase a puppy from a breeder anyway, so I really didn't push the issue with rescue organizaitons for very long. Note: Northcentral was NOT one of the organizations I contacted, so I don't have anything negative to say about them.

With all this said, I'm doing some behind the scenes work for an organization which wants to do what it can to prevent pet overpopulation and to keep pets from going to "kill" shelters. This organization is headed by a team of people in the pet care industry and is just in the conceptualization phase right now. 

If anyone has questions, comments, or ideas, please feel free to leave them on this blog or PM me and I'll pass them along:

Save America's Pets



Joy


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve, I certainly hope rescues will relax their rules a little, not just for foster homes but for potential adoptees as well. Before I "purchased" Karli, I had many negative experiences with rescue organizations. I was seriously interested in adopting from a rescue, but wanted a maltese which might be trainable for therapy dog work since my previous malt and I did therapy work for eight years. When I would find a malt on petfinder in which I was interested, I would attempt to contact the rescue organization with questions. Some didn't call me back. Others huffed and puffed their way through my questions. I could tell they weren't happy at all to have to answer questions. I was just trying to determine if the malt. was trainable and not aggressive. I filled out two applications to rescue organizations. Neither of them ever contacted me. And there may be valid reasons - I do have a golden retriever, I have stairs, and I don't have a fenced in back yard. It somehow didn't matter that I'm a person who gives the very best of care ALL our pets. Our dogs are obedience trained, they are given the best of veterinary care, they are taken to the best of groomers, and they couldn't be in a more positive environment at home. My husband preferred we purchase a puppy from a breeder anyway, so I really didn't push the issue with rescue organizaitons for very long. Note: Northcentral was NOT one of the organizations I contacted, so I don't have anything negative to say about them.
> 
> With all this said, I'm doing some behind the scenes work for an organization which wants to do what it can to prevent pet overpopulation and to keep pets from going to "kill" shelters. This organization is headed by a team of people in the pet care industry and is just in the conceptualization phase right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joy for the work that you do. 

I'm sorry that you did not get called back in your contact with rescue organizations. I don't know the specifics so all I can do is make general comments.

First and foremost, everyone doing this is a totally unpaid volunteer... 

We probably all have had some unpleasant experiences with some business in our past... and keep in mind those business people are at least PAID to make you happy (and even then, many do not). Some of us (like my wife and I) have jobs that are full time (and some) and we do this in our "spare time" while many others doing rescue are retired and probably in their 60s or older.

We'd like to have a computer database of all of our foster families, a mailing list program with all the names and addresses of those who have helped in the past...

We would like to have the money to have several dedicated locations where dogs could be kept with paid staff to look after them.

Etc...

We have none of that. Nada. Zippo.

This is what you might call a "low overhead operations". (Darn close to zero actually). Nearly every dime goes to provide vet care for the dogs... In some cases, rescue might reimburse for mileage expense... I don't know... I've never even considered asking and between myself and a few others who I will not name, we have made a dozen trips to other parts of AZ and CA over the last year...

Also, one of the nightmares a rescue person has is the fear of placing a dog, which you might have fostered yourself, in a less than ideal home. On top of our overall fear, we try and make those sorts of decisions based upon the words on an application and maybe a telephone or two... and that is all there is...

I've tried to use my contacts at the IRS to get eveyone's last 10 years worth of tax returns...  

Ok... it's the time of year when tax returns is what I am thinking of... pardon my bad attempt at humor...

Anyway, the point remains we are trying to decide based upon a little bit of info and that is all.

The best I can do is to ask everyone to please keep these sorts of thing in mind. We aren't perfect, we forget, we make bad decisions based upon little information, etc.

The bottom line is however bad we may be doing it, we are still trying to do it for the sake of these little (or not so little in the case of Rocky) fluff butts. The alternative is no one rescues them and they are put down.

If someone reading this believes they should have been approved... don't be afraid to make phone calls, write emails, find out why and then argue why the decision was wrong.... or offer to do something else for rescue... (after filing out the application though).

We were also initially turned down for rescue... But anyone who knows me knows that I'm a pain in the butt sort of person and keep on them until they more or less give up and decide to do what I want...

:biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

In any case, let's not turn this into a "Bash Rescue" thread.

Not when so many dogs are in need of help.

I have my own opinions, for and against, some policies, however,
none are against the foster demands through rescue. 

So let's get back to the dogs. 

When I've applied to Rescue Organizations, I've offered to help,
in any way. Transport, fund-raising, fostering, temporary housing, etc.

I've witnessed many changes, for the better, through rescues. We are
doing the best we can, while keeping the dog's best interest at heart.

I would, actually like to get back on the subject of puppymills. Yep,
the more awareness, the better. 

This is the "heart" of the matter. Do not support puppy mills!
If we shut them down, then we shut down the pet stores selling them.

Fewer dogs in rescue..........hellooooooo, sounds like a plan.

Let's get back on the "Oprah" topic. Puppy Mills are the MAJOR problem
of pain and suffering. Not to mention the burden on shelters/rescues.

We may not all agree on certain rescues, but we do agree on putting a
stop to Puppy Mills, and the non-support of Petstores who sell them.

Keep things in focus. This Oprah show is a huge step forward.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

My vet at home is in Dunbar W.Va. and she's on the American Maltese Association's committee for the East. Her name is Diane Egnor and she's the contact on the AMA site for that area. She's a wonderful vet and a great person. I've thought in the past about talking to her about rescue so now after reading your post I'm going to do just that. Zoey has to have her shots right after I go back to Ohio so I'll talk to her then. I would love to do something to help but with traveling back and forth from Florida to Ohio every few months I don't know that I could do a very good job trying to be a foster. That being said, I could do transport from either location and would be happy to do anything else I could to help. I admire all you and others on here do for rescues and after your post I feel like I need to do what I can too. Thanks for building a fire under me


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Okay, I guess I am going to have to fill out that foster application after your great messages! :biggrin: 

I had 3 dogs pass away within much too short a period of time.  I've been on the fence about whether to rescue a dog myself, now or later, buy a purebred puppy, now or later, stick with just the two oldies I have ... It is so strange going from as many as 5 dogs (shhh, don't tell animal control) to only two quiet old ones. 

I applied for a small terrier, but the rescue hasn't gotten back to me. So I'll send in a foster application.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The application I filled out and submitted to the rescue group to get Annie was really long. But, when I filled it out I did it in essay style and not just short to the point answers. I also included pictures of Sophie. There were e-mails and phone calls. They did *not* do a home visit, but they talked to my references and to my vet, and I met with the rescue person at their vet before they handed Annie over. They had a policy of having to have a fenced in yard, which I don't have, but I explained in detail, as nicely as I could, about how I felt about that policy for a Maltese and what I would do in lieu of having a fence. 

Anyway, the way they worked it out with me was instead of having Annie go to her foster home first and then to me, they let me adopt her and I took her on as a permanent foster/member of the family. We are still dealing with the training and medical issues (which are costly), but we couldn't be happier with the lil rascal. 

Anyway, I guess my point is (with the disclaimer that I am in no way experienced with this except for my one time) when you fill out the application, really fill out the application, as opposed to just yes or no answers - maybe they'll take a second look and you'll get approved to foster or even adopt.

Steve got my Catholic guilt blazing, even though I am no longer a practicing Catholic - if I could sneak another into the house and budget, I would taken one or two in a heartbeat. 

Annie has brought so much joy to our lives. Sophie is the spoiled diva having been with us since she was 8 weeks old and we love her to death. But, Annie is such a grateful little soul. She gets excited over the littlest affection or treat or visitor. When we call her by name she prances over with a look on her face that says, YES, THAT'S MY NAME! ANNIE - I HAVE A NAME! She still cowers in the corner to eat like someone is going to snatch it away, but would still let you take it. It's hard to explain, but she knows she is loved and just appreciates it so much. 

Sorry for the novel, just wanted to share and encourage others to grab the experience we are having with our little rescue.

Thank you Steve and Peg and Deb and the other rescuers for all that you do!

After having my taxes done today, I wish I had donated more to rescue!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I live in NC, would I use this same application or are they just looking for people in or near AZ?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I live in NC, would I use this same application or are they just looking for people in or near AZ?[/B]



Northcentral Maltese Rescue is Nation Wide. 

The same application applies.

Fill it out. Make sure to mention if you are interested in 
transport, fundraising, etc.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> My vet at home is in Dunbar W.Va. and she's on the American Maltese Association's committee for the East. Her name is Diane Egnor and she's the contact on the AMA site for that area. She's a wonderful vet and a great person. I've thought in the past about talking to her about rescue so now after reading your post I'm going to do just that. Zoey has to have her shots right after I go back to Ohio so I'll talk to her then. I would love to do something to help but with traveling back and forth from Florida to Ohio every few months I don't know that I could do a very good job trying to be a foster. That being said, I could do transport from either location and would be happy to do anything else I could to help. I admire all you and others on here do for rescues and after your post I feel like I need to do what I can too. Thanks for building a fire under me [/B]


Let me tell you what I did, I joined the volunteers at Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue in Hixon TN and got on their Yahoo website. Lots of groups cross-post and that's how I ended up doing my first transport, a little pom/poo baby that needed to get to Florida. Then I signed up with Shih Tzu and Furbaby Rescue in Jacksonville, Fla, to transport, got on their internet list and that's how I found the 14-dog transport from Fla all the way up I-95. I found another group, I think thru cross-posts again, called Dog Transport Volunteers, they are all over the country and transport everywhere. You can also go on Petfinder and see all the rescue groups that list there. I saw a post tonite from a lady who said she was going to be traveling such and such route, if anyone needed her services, let her know. Oh, then I saw an article in Top Notch Toys about Yorkie Rescue, so I called them and did a home visit. 

Not everybody can foster--I can't. (4 dogs at home, 1 is agressive, no fenced in yard), but I can transport and do home visits. The lady I got the pom from doesn't drive but she can foster and monitor transports. I'm jumping on Steve's bandwagon here, but if each of us just did what they could, just one little thing, think how many babies we could help save. 

I hope this helps that "fire" under you, there's just so much that can be done. But a word of caution, it can be overwhelming, and you have to focus. I decided to focus on Maltese first, little dogs in general. Remember that saying, and I'm paraphrasing here, "Saving one Maltese will not change the world, but it will change the world for that one Maltese."


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Let me tell you what I did, I joined the volunteers at Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue in Hixon TN and got on their Yahoo website. Lots of groups cross-post and that's how I ended up doing my first transport, a little pom/poo baby that needed to get to Florida. Then I signed up with Shih Tzu and Furbaby Rescue in Jacksonville, Fla, to transport, got on their internet list and that's how I found the 14-dog transport from Fla all the way up I-95. I found another group, I think thru cross-posts again, called Dog Transport Volunteers, they are all over the country and transport everywhere. You can also go on Petfinder and see all the rescue groups that list there. I saw a post tonite from a lady who said she was going to be traveling such and such route, if anyone needed her services, let her know. Oh, then I saw an article in Top Notch Toys about Yorkie Rescue, so I called them and did a home visit.
> 
> Not everybody can foster--I can't. (4 dogs at home, 1 is agressive, no fenced in yard), but I can transport and do home visits. The lady I got the pom from doesn't drive but she can foster and monitor transports. I'm jumping on Steve's bandwagon here, but if each of us just did what they could, just one little thing, think how many babies we could help save.
> 
> I hope this helps that "fire" under you, there's just so much that can be done. But a word of caution, it can be overwhelming, and you have to focus. I decided to focus on Maltese first, little dogs in general. Remember that saying, and I'm paraphrasing here, "Saving one Maltese will not change the world, but it will change the world for that one Maltese."[/B]


Well said!

It is overwelming at times. Last week I had vet appointments to set up and keep over two days, medicines to give every day after that, trips to get supplies, just spending time with the new crew, lots and lots of cleaning, setting up a spacial area for them (since they do have some issues), setting up a log on each dog (it is hard to keep everyone's name straight) so we can record observations, etc. Trust me, it just goes on and on.

I typically am home from work a little after 4 everyday... This last week it was at least 8 to 9 every night before we even started having time for us to eat and unwind.

So yes... not everyone can be a foster... if we had kids at home, it would just not be possible to do this for example...

but also as you said, we would still do what we could to find something that we could do.

I'll try to figure out the appropriate thread and give a report this evening of how things are going with the new crew.


----------

